# Carrera Straps - Where to get aftermarket or OEM straps to fit your Carrera deployment



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

So here is the deal, OEM pricing on the Carrera deployment may be justified as its a nicely designed clasp of a higher standard than most. That said, its design means there is a very limited selection of straps and the pricing on OEM replacement straps is criminal, especially the cow hide versions (Often $300+ for strap alone).

After market straps of the 19mm/18mm configuration with both the deployment attachment on one half and the closed stitched thinner end on the other are nearly impossible to find in conventional channels. Because of this, even used market value on old sweaty bands seem to have asking prices of upwards of $100.

For these reasons I think its important for the community to share any solutions they might have found, especially where they: 
*
-Allow the 19mm/18mm configuration compatible with the OEM deployment
-maintain a quality of strap consistent with that of the watch
-are available at reasonable prices*

If you have anything to share, please do. A lot of custom strap makers (Mostly for thicker Panny style straps) are about recently and if one of these makes a strap option for the above, that would also be a welcome solution. I certainly will add anything I find. I have found a couple sellers on the bay offering aftermarket compatible straps, sadly they are only calf hide options, one rally type and one croco print but its at least a start.

*OEM Stock Codes from Tag Heuer Carrera: *
FC6180 (Black Genuine Crocodile)
FC6181 (Brown Genuine Crocodile)
FC6182 (Black Perforated Calf Hide)
FC6202 (Black Contrast Stitch Calf Hide)
FC6203 (Brown Contrast Stitch Calf Hide)

*Sellers/Sources:*

*Off the Bay:*

Please note I'm not endorsing either of these sellers, I have yet to try either, just sharing what I've found. I intend to try at least one if not both and will share my experiences.

Offers some Rally Style after market solutions, UK based:

_watchstrapworlduk_

Offers non OEM deployments of same style as well as compatible after market straps in Croco print (brown and black). Appears Asia based but claims Italian origin:

_budgetplan_
*
Non Auction sources:*_

ADP in France (Custom)_

Custom strap maker in France makes straps to your specifications including Tag. They aren't cheap, looks like Alligator will cost you at least 280 Euro, Ostrich 200 Euro and so forth. While its not a cheaper alternative its custom made for your wrist with more colours and leathers than you would ever get OEM and it should be top quality. Somehow its price seems comparable to MSRP while offering a lot more.

Contact
Triple W---> abp-paris.com/custom_watchbands_watch_straps_cartier <--dotHTML
info.abp(at)orange(dot)fr_

Watch Strap World_

Appears the store front for the same UK auction seller listed above.

Triple W---> watchstrapworld.com/carrera-straps-c-2*

Examples:*


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Price and selection are problems. It was easier for me to just buy a nice strap with a tang buckle and leave the clasp off.


----------



## SPE777 (Oct 24, 2008)

I saw someone on Ebay from the UK, maybe a year ago, selling aftermarket perforated black leather straps (similar to the ones that came on some Carrera models) for way less than $100. They looked pretty good in quality too! 

I kick myself that 1) I didn't write down their username and 2) didn't buy one from them when I had the chance! :-(


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Price and selection are problems. It was easier for me to just buy a nice strap with a tang buckle and leave the clasp off.


I hear you but I love deployments with a leather band, particularly this one as its one of the finest leather deployments IMO. The Omega Seamaster AT was a winner deployment too but it trades the better micro adjustment for more options. In an ideal world I want my cake (deployment) and to eat it too (find reasonable aftermarket straps for it).



SPE777 said:


> I saw someone on Ebay from the UK, maybe a year ago, selling aftermarket perforated black leather straps (similar to the ones that came on some Carrera models) for way less than $100. They looked pretty good in quality too!
> 
> I kick myself that 1) I didn't write down their username and 2) didn't buy one from them when I had the chance! :-(


Could be the one mentioned above, I picked one up so I'll comment on quality once its here. His straps run for just under $60 CAD ($55USD) after shipping. The Asian/Italian faux croc also mentioned above for the record run at 45 USD. It appears both have non signed matching deployment options as well btw.


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

So in line with this topic, here is a quick photo op w/ my new chocolate brown perforated strap purchased from on the bay from _watchstrapworlduk_.

Cost: To the door including all fees (i.e. Shipping) 38 GBP (Converted just under $60 CAD)

Style: Fits the Carrera perfect in terms of heritage. Its a nice option to give a sporty spin to the otherwise classy Carrera. In terms of colour, the chocolate would probably be perfect for the silver/white dial versions while the black is a better match to the black dial, that or possibly a lighter tan or honey as the chocolate doesn't offer much contrast.

I would also add the perforated strap would make an excellent summer option in terms of comfort and sparing your OEM strap

Quality: Fits the watch well. Can't yet speak in terms of longevity but it fit the deployment well, perhaps a hair (half mm) play on the 18mm end but perfect fit on the 19mm side. The thickness is perhaps a bit more that the OEM croco but put no strain on the deployment. Quality makes for an excellent aftermarket calf replacement, no sacrifices in terms of quality and a significant discount not to mention added options.

I hope this is helpful, in time I hope to review the faux Asian source croco, I do really hate croco calf straps as a rule but I'm curious to try both the aftermarket deployment and straps from this other source.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

I like that strap. Looks like a great combo:-!


----------



## wjun15 (Aug 20, 2010)

anyone know what mm the day/date carrera tachy is? i dont have a ruler or tape . im about to buy one from that last site watchstrapworld


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

The CV2A10 model (Chronograph w/ day/date) as I understand it is 21mm lug width.


----------



## mikem69 (Mar 8, 2009)

Drez,

I really have been looking at a carrera lately and ur pics arent helping my resisting the urge to buy one. I really like the twin time aswell as the regular carrera. Are they the same MM? 

thanks


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

Sorry, or perhaps your welcome  It's one of those that hasn't grown old on me. Love its classic design, heritage and clean look. I can't imagine regretting the decision.

The Twin Time is the same diameter as the standard Carrera, they use the same case. It does has a different movement however, 2893-2 for GMT module. I (with obvious bias) prefer the Twin Time myself, the added complication is nice but beyond that I like the chapter ring better as well. The chronographs are a touch bigger.


----------



## wjun15 (Aug 20, 2010)

anyone know a US site that sells the carrera straps? i swear i saw one on this forum but i cant find it! btw i have a tag day/date tachy (those ones on watchworlduk dont have bigger than 20m


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

I know the the other listed source has 22mm straps but in the Croc print calf, not the rally type.


----------



## SPE777 (Oct 24, 2008)

Drez- Great info! Looks like I know where to buy my next replacement.


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

Review:

For posterity and comparison I decided to test out "Asian Connection" for aftermarket straps. These straps are croc grain and are reportedly Italian Calf Leather.

I paid just under $70 CAD/USD for the Black croc grain + the aftermarket deployment meant to copy the OEM piece (Review to follow). On its own it can be purchased for ~$40. The places it well below OEM prices and at about 2/3 the price of the other aftermarket source reviewed (who do not actually have a croc or croc grain option for the record). Thus this is the only croc look I know of other than custom made or OEM.

As you can see pictured below (with an OEM strap both over and under the aftermarket) the cut is exactly to spec and should fit exactly as the OEM strap does, thickness is about right as well.










The quality of the stitch is a little inconsistent and not up to the same standard of the OEM strap but it's also about 1/10th the price and so can be excused to some degree. The overall feel and quality was not bad. I will actually admit it exceeded my expectations (which were admittedly low). I would say given the rarity of this strap size and style the price point is about right although better quality straps can be found in this price point without a doubt.










The grain of the strap is compared to the original below. Obviously the real thing looks better but its real croc after all, as far as croc grain print on cow hid goes its not terrible. I've certainly seen a lot worse and if we're honest with ourselves for a moment, I suspect only another WIS would notice. That said you the wearer will probably notice.










Take home message. Its a croc print rather than the real thing and the quality isn't up to the same standards as the other aftermarket source or the real thing but all and all its not bad. At under $40, it would be a bit much for this strap were there more aftermarket options, given that there are not, its not a terrible "budgetplan" pardon my pun.


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

Update for non-OEM Deployments

The same "Budgetplan" source as above (as well as others) have non OEM replica (not fake) deployments of the same style. I tried one just to compare and share, as well to see if it was suitable as a strap option for my vintage Heuer as I do like this style of deployment. Sadly, the outcome was not 100% positive.

Initial impression are that the fit and finish are not the same, this is not a huge surprise considering were getting these at a much cheaper price. That said, standard Chinese deployments of fair quality are easily obtained for $20, for double the price I would expect a better product than this is. Below one can see cheaper cut and fold manufacturing techniques, the second shot shows more of that and evidence of sub par grinding, folding and buffing.



















One can see the overall shape is the same, while this is made to function and look the same as the original part, its a homage not a fake as there are no signatures implying its made by Tag Heuer.










The shape and dimensions are close but not the same, the non OEM part is longer as seen below.










The biggest disappointment was the engagement mechanism itself, the buttons need to both be depressed to engage and lock rather than snapping closed with pressure as the original part does. This might sound like a minor issue but it makes the item feel cheaper and it more of a annoyance than one might expect. There hinge also was not smooth, as it approaches closure the parts began to grind and there is early tension suggesting either poor finishing (i.e. inconsistency between parts) or poor engineering (i.e. consistently poor closure on all parts due to a by die or measurement). Some of these issues are due to the fact that the engagement mechanism itself was changed if one looks close in the next picture.










Take home message. It will look like a close match and work if your hard up but it will not function or feel up to part with the real part. Even though the OEM deployment is a bit pricey it is one of the nicer deployments out there and you can feel the extra $$ in it. The non OEM option does not represent a good value IMO.


----------



## kyotousa (Oct 2, 2010)

How much is the clasp alone?


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

Looks like "watchstrapworlduk" has a similar option for ~$70 shipped (not tested) and "Budgetplan" as tested above has them for $43 shipped for the deployment alone


----------



## kyotousa (Oct 2, 2010)

Drez said:


> Looks like "watchstrapworlduk" has a similar option for ~$70 shipped (not tested) and "Budgetplan" as tested above has them for $43 shipped for the deployment alone


 oh sorry..I was asking for OEM one.


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

MSRP is about $325 on the OEM part if IIRC


----------



## mrmojorisin (Oct 28, 2010)

Does anyone know where i can purchase an aftermarket rubber strap that will fit my factory deployment?

thanks


----------



## Cat91 (Apr 2, 2006)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Price and selection are problems. It was easier for me to just buy a nice strap with a tang buckle and leave the clasp off.


What he said. I looked at mine and it looks like you could do EXACTLY that and bing, new strap! Just rip that tang buckle off first!

Miao, Cat


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

Cat91 said:


> What he said. I looked at mine and it looks like you could do EXACTLY that and bing, new strap! Just rip that tang buckle off first!
> 
> Miao, Cat


That's an option but this thread is more about *not* having to make that sacrifice. Also were not talking about tang buckles, tang buckles are a much easier solution. This is about deployments and by taking off the TH deployment your missing out on a very fine deployment which is an utter shame. Many watch collectors feel that the OEM buckle completes the package as well and in this case I feel the look of the watch. I would have to agree for this watch, just taking the OEM strap off and putting an aftermarket strap + buckle on in stead is an option but one with sacrifices I'd prefer to not have to make. This thread offers solutions without making those sacrifices.


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

double


----------



## kaka23 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi.. I am planning to buy the leather strap and clasp from watchstrapworld for my Twin Time. I would like to seek your advise so that I make the correct part purchase.

I would like to know, do we need any spring bar for the installation between the claps and the end of the leather strap? If the end of the leather strap is 18mm, I should get the 18mm spring bar?

I know I need the spring bar (19mm) for the connection between the watch lug and the leather strap. Just I do not know if I need the spring bar for the clasp as well?


Thanks in advance..


----------



## AXi0N (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello guys,

I would like to know if this Monaco strap Black Crocodile-style leather strap to fit TAG Heuer Monaco Models starting CW21- & WW21- [TH-MCO-01-0131] - £32.95 : TAG Heuer- Watch Strap World, Quality Watch Straps will be okay for my Grand Carrera RS17? It looks identical for GC17 to me.

Please let me know...

Thanks


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

kaka23 said:


> Hi.. I am planning to buy the leather strap and clasp from watchstrapworld for my Twin Time. I would like to seek your advise so that I make the correct part purchase.
> 
> I would like to know, do we need any spring bar for the installation between the claps and the end of the leather strap? If the end of the leather strap is 18mm, I should get the 18mm spring bar?
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delay, I missed your Q when you posted it.

Your correct, 19mm spring bars at the lugs, 18mm spring bar at the clasp. I suspect they'll send the correct 18mm spring bar for the clasp when you order it.



AXi0N said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I would like to know if this Monaco strap Black Crocodile-style leather strap to fit TAG Heuer Monaco Models starting CW21- & WW21- [TH-MCO-01-0131] - £32.95 : TAG Heuer- Watch Strap World, Quality Watch Straps will be okay for my Grand Carrera RS17? It looks identical for GC17 to me.
> 
> ...


Wish I could help here, just check that the lug width and buckle width match, if they do then the deployments have the same mechanism and all will work. I can't say for sure that they have the same taper though, the lugs might be the same but use different deployant widths. HTH

Also thought I would share another OEM Carrera strap I came across. Its a Dark Brown "Plum" coloured genuine croc. I wish I had the TH stock code for it but can't seem to find it. Interesting colour and uncommon. Lends itself fairly well to both black or brown attire as its somewhat in between.


----------



## kazerone (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey guys, just thought these two links could be of help:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/aftermarket-bands-work-oem-deployment-clasp-339623.html

And based on it:

Tag Heuer Deployment Rally Calfskin


----------



## kazerone (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh, and I found this too...I don't know what it's worth in term of quality, but it could work:

BOB ALLIGATOR STRAP FOR BREITLING, HONEY, 22 MM, NEW items in WACCEX SHOP store on eBay!


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

Some update pics with the watchstrapworlduk vintage style perforated strap in black, previously only had first hand exp and pics with brown. Very nice option.


----------



## Strakkejakke (Feb 15, 2012)

Drez, I recently got the tag cal. 1887 for my engagement of my soon to be wedded wife... I opted for the metal bracelet, just because I'll probably be wearing it more often with the metal strap instead of a leather strap. For more formal occasions, I wish to buy a nice leather strap, and was looking for the original strap and deployment buckle. 

While looking for the different options, it seems there are two very similar deployment buckles, as found on a french forum:

The FC5037 which comes with the cal. 1887 and is designed to fit a thick strap like the original FC6266 (opening of 2.8 mm at the 18 mm end of the strap) and the FC5014 which is designed for thinner straps like the original FC6205 and FC6003 (opening of 1.8 mm at the 18 mm end of the strap)... It took me a while to find this out, since both these buckles can be bought separatly, and these differences can not be distinguished at sight.

I am willing to buy the original deployment buckle, but are not willing to pay the premium for the leather straps. Although different websites offer the leather straps, it is often not clear for which deployment buckle they are designed. I assume that a thick strap of 2.8 mm won't fit the 1.8 mm buckle and vice versa. It's nice to see that someone is posting pics of the original deployment with aftermarket straps. 

Based on this thread, I'm planning to place a few orders at watchstrapworlduk since they seem to nicely fit the original buckle. 

However, I have just one question for you, I assume you have the FC5014 buckle, but can you confirm this, then I can place the order for this buckle as well, since I can't seem to find a website which sells the thicker straps for the FC5037 (the original cal. 1887 buckle).

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## craigcb (May 20, 2011)

After reading this thread I decided to change the band on my Carrera from the perforated black strap to a Watch Strap World moc croc strap. Really happy with the result and feels like a new watch!


----------



## deaddog (Nov 26, 2012)

I am looking for a perforated strap (non-OEM, reasonably priced) in brown to put on a white face Twin Time. Watchworlduk appears to no longer have them in brown. I found an outfit called watchstrap warehouse in the UK that has them in dark brown, tan and cream. Anybody ever used/seen one in the flesh? Quality ok? Work with OEM deployant? Any suggestions on where to find a brown perf in the US to avoid the 2 week shipping time (and cost of international shipping)?

Thanks


----------



## deaddog (Nov 26, 2012)

Here are pictures of the brown, brown with white stitching, cream and tan from watchstrapwarehouse


----------



## southbeachsf (Feb 6, 2013)

I felt that I needed to break my 2+ year streak of heavy lurking to check in here and give a big thank you to all the insightful posters in this thread!

My Carrera Calibre 5 has been with me since early 2011, and I thought giving it a makeover would be a nice way to spice up the collection without dropping tons of coin and a new watch. This thread was great motivation: I grabbed an FC5014 deployment on the bay for a fair price, went over to watchstrapworld for a leather strap, and now I'm here to show you the results:

















I have been very impressed with the quality / price ratio fort he strap I received, and I may eventually add a few more. I'm not sure if it has been mentioned, but watchstrapworld also has a USA store front on Amazon by the name of "Watch Band World"...this is handy if you have amazon gift cards you need to use, you can't use goft cards issued in the US on the amazon.uk website.


----------



## BeQuietAndDrive (Sep 11, 2012)

Don't know if I can bump this thread back up, hope so 

I am looking for a FC6202 replacement, but it seems very hard to find. Perforated is all no problem, but I am looking for the black smooth leather with white stiching, ie this one: TAG Heuer Carrera Series - TAG Heuer Carrera Black Leather Watch Strap FC6202

Now I did find this one on the bay:
19mm Leather Watch Strap for Tag Heuer Carrera Black WSPL5T | eBay
This should fit the original folding buckle. But, it's measurement seems off compared to the original, it's 110 mm and 90 mm, which would place the buckle on my not-so-thick wrists far from halfway, so to speak. Am I over-worriying here, or is this indeed too long?


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

Very informative stuff here - even if it began a few years ago!


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes very useful.

I can add Watch Gecko to the list of strap suppliers. In fact, I have just ordered this: https://www.watchgecko.com/tag-heuer-carrera-41mm-professional-replacement.php, to fit to my Calibre 7 Twin-Time.

This shop doesn't seem to sell replica clasps, so I will be ordering a clasp from Watch Strap World. The OEM clasp is AUD212!!


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Yes very useful.
> 
> I can add Watch Gecko to the list of strap suppliers. In fact, I have just ordered this: https://www.watchgecko.com/tag-heuer-carrera-41mm-professional-replacement.php, to fit to my Calibre 7 Twin-Time.
> 
> This shop doesn't seem to sell replica clasps, so I will be ordering a clasp from Watch Strap World. The OEM clasp is AUD212!!


Thanks for the additional shop! Those will be excellent straps to get next time!


----------



## gzpermadi (Sep 8, 2015)

Just sharing another option.
Clockworksynergy is selling the TAG replacement strap with quick release spring bar and TAG deployment style with quite reasonable price.
I don't have the OEM deployment but I think it should fit ok.
I bought the black croco and the black rally.
I am not affiliated with the store so you can google it yourself.


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

Thanks to everyone to contributes to this!

Last season I finally wore through the first aftermarket I started this thread with and so I decided to try another from Clockwork Synergy based on the recent suggestion posted in May. I will advise after it arrives but seems as though there are forum coupon codes available and if your in the US and get free shipping its especially appealing. I'm curious as to how it will compare.

I also wanted to add there are extremely cheap Alligator 19mm/18mm variants on ebay from Vietnam Handcraft Art. These are priced as the same price point as cowhide and often cheaper, better yet them come in a variety of colours. I tried one out and am very much surprised. The thickness is a little different but all of the aftermarket straps seem to be a bit variant in that regard. The texture is fairly soft, very nice. Finish is a little matte which I like and matched the OEM well. Its also held up very nicely. My only big criticism is that the holes for the spring bars are very tight and contraindicates quick release if you use them. The extra thickness in this area also flirts with the case a little but not so much to cause notable friction, it does frustrate strap changes ever so slightly.


----------



## Reza (Jul 3, 2006)

Try cheapestnatostraps.com 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

gzpermadi said:


> Just sharing another option.
> Clockworksynergy is selling the TAG replacement strap with quick release spring bar and TAG deployment style with quite reasonable price.
> I don't have the OEM deployment but I think it should fit ok.


I bought a TAG replacement strap from Clockwork Synergy (Orange croco) and it fits the OEM deployant clasp perfectly.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

I've just received, and fitted, a rally strap from Watch Strap World for my Monaco. It's lovely and soft and fits the TAG Heuer deployant clasp perfectly.

Of all the deployant clasp compatible straps I have bought, I would rank them as follows:

Watch Strap World > Clockwork Synergy >> Watch Gecko.

There isn't much between the first two, but they are both noticeable better than the last, IMO.

I have said it somwhere before, that I will only buy the OEM deployant clasps in future. The aftermarket ones I have tried, aren't worth the cost saving because their tolerance on the strap thickness aren't good enough.


----------

